# Chicago Food Must Haves



## csb (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll be in Chicago this weekend for about 20 hours and then again in May for a training. What are the must haves for food? I've had Giordano's and we're planning a Chicago-style hot dog this trip, but I'd like to hear what to eat and where to eat it.

(God grant eternal rest to VTE and may perpetual light shine upon him. I just thought of him when I wrote that last phrase. RIP)


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

Lou Malnati's--- Pizza

Portillo's--- Italian Beef Sandwiches

Manny's Deli

Carson Ribs

and of course a hot dog

These foods we pay large amounts of money to get them shipped to us... and are on my list of places to go in person


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lou's!!! There are locations downtown. I dunno if portillos has any places in the city also super yummy.

Super Dawg www.*superdawg*.com/‎


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2014)

When in May? actually downtown or in the suburbs


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 26, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> When in May? actually downtown or in the suburbs




Yeah, inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2014)

there is also pizzaria Uno/due

http://www.virtualtourist.com/travel/North_America/United_States_of_America/Illinois/Chicago-777256/Restaurants-Chicago-Pizzeria_UnoPizzeria_Due-BR-1.html


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> there is also pizzaria Uno/due
> 
> http://www.virtualtourist.com/travel/North_America/United_States_of_America/Illinois/Chicago-777256/Restaurants-Chicago-Pizzeria_UnoPizzeria_Due-BR-1.html


i have eaten at both of them, much better than the Unos chain restaurant locations.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > there is also pizzaria Uno/due
> ...




I heard that depending on when you go there, it's more of a tourist attraction than a restaurant


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2014)

there is also a 3 story Italian place where the floor essentially dictates the quality. the ground floor is the fast food italian. 2nd floor is a small cozy family italian and the third floor is the fancy white table cloth sort of place


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


true. If i remember correctly pizzeria uno is more of a sports bar atmosphere lots of tv etc.... pizzeria due had a roof top outdoor eating area and more casual atmosphere... but it has been several years


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2014)

it is a total hole in the wall but within walking distance of the USEPA Region 5 bldg, across from the jail is a dive called grills gone wild. took forever but the food was yummy.


----------



## csb (Mar 26, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> there is also a 3 story Italian place where the floor essentially dictates the quality. the ground floor is the fast food italian. 2nd floor is a small cozy family italian and the third floor is the fancy white table cloth sort of place




Is it Italian Villages?

And the May trip is May 19-22 in Evanston.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2014)

csb said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > there is also a 3 story Italian place where the floor essentially dictates the quality. the ground floor is the fast food italian. 2nd floor is a small cozy family italian and the third floor is the fancy white table cloth sort of place
> ...


Yes!!!


----------



## csb (Mar 26, 2014)

The one room in there is trippy. It's really dark and the statue behind the bar looks like a weird stripper stage. The food was good!


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 26, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Lou Malnati's--- Pizza
> 
> Portillo's--- Italian Beef Sandwiches
> 
> ...




Lou Malnalit's is AWESOME.



snickerd3 said:


> there is also a 3 story Italian place where the floor essentially dictates the quality. the ground floor is the fast food italian. 2nd floor is a small cozy family italian and the third floor is the fancy white table cloth sort of place




We ate on the 3rd floor, was pretty dang good. My wife saw it on Travel Channel, so we had to try it.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

Lou's delivers to APO addresses which means I used them to send pizza to Iraq... I'm such a good wife


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 26, 2014)

Hot Dougs http://www.hotdougs.com/‎

They have some incredible "specials". My favorite: Foie Gras and Sauternes Duck Sausage with Truffle Aioli, Foie Gras Mousse and Fleur de Sel.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 27, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> Hot Dougs http://www.hotdougs.com/‎
> 
> They have some incredible "specials". My favorite: Foie Gras and Sauternes Duck Sausage with Truffle Aioli, Foie Gras Mousse and Fleur de Sel.


I know some of those words.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 27, 2014)

I thought Foie Gras was banned in Chicago? In any case it sounds gross.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 27, 2014)

^They repealed it.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 27, 2014)

Evening meal today will probably be Ed Debevic's (The Flyer family is headed for the Museum of Science and Industry today)


----------



## Supe (Mar 27, 2014)

There's a hot dog cart outside of the aquarium which is apparently a big favorite for pregnant women.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Evening meal today will probably be Ed Debevic's (The Flyer family is headed for the Museum of Science and Industry today)


only been there once...the ed debevics i mean


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 27, 2014)

Supe said:


> There's a hot dog cart outside of the aquarium which is apparently a big favorite for pregnant women.


Hey, I wasn't pregnant. Pretty good hot dog.


----------



## csb (Mar 27, 2014)

We're headed to the Field Museum. That's kinda near the aquarium, right?

My kid is wicked excited to see Sue the T-Rex. I am, too.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 27, 2014)

Al's Beef in downtown was on Man V Food, so we had to go there on our trip to Chi Town 2 years ago, it was awesome and I highly recommend it. Giordanos was amazing, I know you went, but anyone else I don't think you'll find a better Chicago style pizza...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 27, 2014)

We travel quite a bit and I'm a miser (so I'm told by my wifey), anyway we do a lot of VBRO, but for Chicago we worked with a property management company called Bridgestreet. They have several upscale apartments in downtown Chicago and several cities around the country. We had a very nice, well furnished apartment overlooking Millennium park with a covered rooftop pool and two bedrooms for less than we could book a downtown hotel...


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.rickbayless.com/restaurants/xoco.html

(Bean to cup hot chocolate and Mexican food)

Bad apple bar - burgers


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Bad apple bar - burgers


lusone:


----------



## csb (Mar 27, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> http://www.rickbayless.com/restaurants/xoco.html
> 
> (Bean to cup hot chocolate and Mexican food)
> 
> Bad apple bar - burgers


That looks so good! It's a bit from our hotel for Saturday, but I think it's worth the hike. Not like I haven't been hiked all over Chicago before.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 27, 2014)

Just note that I think they aren't open on Sundays. The last time we tried to go we couldn't bc they were closed.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 27, 2014)

I checked with the hubby today, he says though it is a close comparison, Lou's pizza is better (especially if you are going with a sausage one)


----------



## csb (Mar 27, 2014)

I also really want the Italian Beef Sandwich.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 27, 2014)

csb said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.rickbayless.com/restaurants/xoco.html
> ...


There's also this handyman/pet store nearby we'd like you stop and check out. Right Krak? :lmao:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 27, 2014)

csb said:


> We're headed to the Field Museum. That's kinda near the aquarium, right?
> 
> My kid is wicked excited to see Sue the T-Rex. I am, too.




Make sure you see find the man-eating lions of Tsavo - pretty cool story behind them.

Also, fresh Garrett's caramel popcorn from one of their stores - yummy...........


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 27, 2014)

portillos downtown location

100 W Ontario St, Chicago, IL 60654


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Krakosky said:
> ...


A sight that cannot be unseen.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Judowolf PE said:


> Al's Beef in downtown was on Man V Food, so we had to go there on our trip to Chi Town 2 years ago, it was awesome and I highly recommend it. Giordanos was amazing, I know you went, but anyone else I don't think you'll find a better Chicago style pizza...


Giordanos, like Gino's east, has a really thin sauce....it's pizza, you shouldn't have sauce dripping down your wrist while eating.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 27, 2014)

but Gino's lets you graffiti the place while you wait...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 27, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > We're headed to the Field Museum. That's kinda near the aquarium, right?
> ...




Never had that fresh, but it was included in one of the packages I bought and had shipped...


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 27, 2014)

It's amazing.


----------



## csb (Mar 27, 2014)

I feel like I should just graze my way to wherever we roam. I'm loving all the suggestions!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 27, 2014)

For the Evanston trip, Edzo's Burger Shop is really nice. The burgers are really good. The shakes are outstanding.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 28, 2014)

Fannie May Chocolates. Hand-made (expensive) chocolates. Best I've ever had.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 28, 2014)

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2014)

maryannette said:


> Fannie May Chocolates. Hand-made (expensive) chocolates. Best I've ever had.


They only sell boxed stuff now...most of the little store side of the business folded up shop a couple years ago. little kiosks will pop up at xmas time.

I like Marshal Field's Frango Mint chocolates more than fannie may anything


----------



## csb (Mar 28, 2014)

It's Lent, you guys!

I'm glad to have Evanston suggestions. It seemed like a lot of national chains.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2014)

although I when field got bought by macy's (?) I think they may have gotten rid of the candy department....


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 28, 2014)

Be nice to CSB and stop with the candy talk, she only has to get through the next three weeks


----------



## csb (Mar 28, 2014)

My kid is counting down the days. I'm gonna puke from gorging on my Easter basket.

And yo, Chicago, Imma let you finish, but Clifton, NJ, has the best chocolates of all time.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dayton-Homemade-Chocolates/132468523503149


----------



## csb (Apr 8, 2014)

We both had the Chicago dogs and voted them a hit. I wasn't prepared for the pepper, which I managed in one bite, and got the hiccups. Next trip I'm definitely getting a Italian Beef Sandwich.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2014)

hot dogs!!! next time I visit my folks i need to see if nana's is still open. It is a local place in my hometown that makes awesome food. the fries are fresh...literally, they slice the potatoes into the fryer basket, blanche them the cook them.


----------



## csb (Apr 8, 2014)

I am not a fan of fresh fries. Like the ones at Five Guys? Yuck. But, to each their own.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2014)

the kind at five guys are nasty


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't get fries. Only steamed veggies on the side.


----------



## csb (Apr 8, 2014)

I gave up fries for Lent. I've been getting kf approved sides.


----------

